# U12 Bluebird 1992 - suspension swap



## DimenX (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello, i got a U12 Bluebird 1992, my front suspension doesnt works, and I would like to swap with a better one rather than buy one just as the original, but I dont know witch model is compatible.

If someone know please tell me, ill really appreciate.

And I would like to tunne up the engine also, if someone could give me some hints, tips and tricks it will helps me alot.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

im not sure about compatability. teamnse.com is all about the stanza


----------

